# Cruise control outlawed



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Just adding this to the Belgium touring forum for info, an old article but still relevant as far as I know.

Cruise control info Click Here

MHS...Rob


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

how can anyone tell if you have been using it? it cancels automatically if the clutch or brake are used, so by the time you have stopped, it must be off.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Link does not work any more.

Do you have the information to post, please?


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Not quite sure why they think this is new. Signs forbidding the use of cruise control on Belgian motorways have been around for sometime. If the police follow someone for a while it's not too difficult for them to tell they have the cruise control on, as maintaining a constant speed manualy is almost impossible.
Pete


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Recycled Link <<<< click :wink:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

des said:
 

> how can anyone tell if you have been using it? it cancels automatically if the clutch or brake are used, so by the time you have stopped, it must be off.


I think you will find that after a serious accident the police will take away the ECU, as it will record amongst other things, the speed of the vehicle at time of accident.

It may also record things attached to the CamBus system, bit like the black box on an aeroplane.

So although it may be difficult to check if anyone is using cruise control when following a short distance, can be checked as contributory factor after an accident.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't like cruise control anyway. I have it on my car and never use it.
I think it takes away not only the fun of driving, but also concentration on the road.
My opinion!


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

TR5 said:


> I don't like cruise control anyway. I have it on my car and never use it.
> I think it takes away not only the fun of driving, but also concentration on the road.
> My opinion!


The fact that you've never used it means that you have never actually experienced the benefits. Used sensibly, cruise control is excellent on long journies when using motorways or dual carriageways. Far from taking away the 'fun' of driving, it allows the driver to relax the right foot, and actually concentrate better. The disconnect is immediate if brakes are touched, but by far the most useful benefit is that I can adjust the speed in increments of 1 mph up or down as required, while the cruise control is active. On the RV it allows me to exactly match the speed of other traffic in the inside lane (e.g. lorries) and helps maintain correct distances from the vehicle in front without creeping closer and closer (and without getting cramp in the right foot). I have it on 4 out of 5 vehicles (including my BMW M/bike) and use it regularly when appropriate.


----------



## 104817 (May 29, 2007)

I wouldn't be without the cruise control on my car, I only wish I had it on the motorhome!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I didn't say I've never used it, I've tried it several times on my mercedes car which I've had for 8 years. Probably have not used it for 7 of them.

It was a novelty at first.....which wore off!

Horses for courses...


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

In the UK, cruise control is virtually useless due to the traffic density, in the USA however it's a blessing. I find that it's also very useful on French Autoroutes in the M/H where traffic density is low and long distances are regularly covered.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

vanner said:


> I wouldn't be without the cruise control on my car, I only wish I had it on the motorhome!


I wouldn't be without the cruise control on my motorhome, I only wish I had it on the car!

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Must admit I use the cruise when ever possible, Up north in the UK it's no problem either. Some times in light traffic I have not had to touch the peddles for over an hour. It gives me a better relaxed drive.

I am due for a new car next year and that will have cruise on as well.


Richard...


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I use it now and again on car and m\home. I do use them now and again mainly to stretch legs and give foot a break. It is I feel a weird feeling when it accelerates by itself and deaccelerates. Makes me feel like a passenger and brings out my back seat driving skills.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Have to say that I use it all the time whilst touring around France, very useful when I need to go to the loo or make a cup of tea. :wink:

Wobby


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Andy swore he would never use it when we found out we had it on the van as standard. 

Huh!! drives me mad now click! click! all the time as we go up and down in speed to keep with traffic flow , constantly disturbing my sleep pattern.  
Have to say not as bad as the sat nav warning on speed camera's though that nearly shoots me out of the seat with its bleeping. 

Mandy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

wobby said:


> Have to say that I use it all the time whilst touring around France, very useful when I need to go to the loo or make a cup of tea. :wink:
> 
> Wobby


 :lol: I seem to remember an American claims case based I think on cruise control. 8O Didn`t she go and make a sandwich or something.... :lol: whilst in cruise mode. 8O

steve


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
I have Cruse control in the car and use it all the time.
In fact I quite often use it in towns to stop me drifting over the speed limit.
There are a lot of roads here that have a low limit but the roads feel naturally faster and I often find my self and other traffic a lot higher than the limit. With the number of speed cameras and checks they do, it helps. (Of course it is not used in heavy traffic.)

I also would love to have it on the Van as I find in the car that long journeys are much faster maintaining they steady speed rather than constantly speeding up and down.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I had cruise control on a hire car years ago, and found it useless on motorways because of the congestion. So I was unsure about having it on the mh, however, because speeds are low than a high performance car, I find it invaluable.

I was unaware that it was illegal in Belgium, though. I hadn't seen any such signs, only a few "HGV drivers disengage cruise control now" at certain points, such as on downhill stretches.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

TR5 said:


> I didn't say I've never used it, I've tried it several times on my mercedes car which I've had for 8 years.
> 
> Previous Quote: I have it on my car *and never use it.*



The phrase " I never use it" was categorically stated in your initial response. I rather assumed that meant you never used it........ :lol: Silly me.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Cruise control*

I use cruise when ever the arterial roads are dry, not too much traffic and towing the car. I must admit in all my travels throughout Belgium I have never seen the sign mentioned in the link. Mind you in the last few years I do tend to keep away from the Brussels ring, taking the southern link Dunkirk, Mons, Charleroi Liege into Germany, a lot less hassle and closer access to the stellplatz in Aachen and Roetgen.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I have seen it in a few places but the main one I remember is on the E34 coming from Eindhoven towards Antwerp. It is a bit before the two motorways merge near Womlegem.
Also they have started putting them up before road works.
Mike


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

gaspode said:


> In the UK, cruise control is virtually useless due to the traffic density, in the USA however it's a blessing. I find that it's also very useful on French Autoroutes in the M/H where traffic density is low and long distances are regularly covered.


Funny, I use it in the UK all the time on my Scenic. Very handy, stops me speeding.

Gary.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I like cruise control and wish I had it in the van. I use it, in the car, to help keep to speed limits where it is safe to do the limit and, as a previous poster said, to keep at the same speed as the trucks, who are on cruise, on the motorway.

When we were on Kangaroo Island we drove on cruise whenever possible so that you could sit with a foot poised over the brake ready for kamikazie Roo's leaping out of the bush. Was almost disappointed we never needed it until I saw a car that hadn't stopped in time.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

He is some background info

http://tinyurl.com/5y54n3
http://tinyurl.com/4jbdfb


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

It is only banned when approaching cities such as Antwerp etc. The signs are very clear and have been there a long time. I have been driving in belgium for a long time. Cruise control is not banned outside these areas.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Brilliant, Wobby !


----------

